# Calendar is gone after rooting



## rmcc4444 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello,

I recently rooted my Samsung Charge using 0602_charge_novoodo.zip, CWM and Odin. I then applied GummyCharged1.8.1.zip.

The default calendar app is no longer in the list of "scrolling" apps. When I go to "settings --> manage applications", I do see it there (listed as 8kb), however, I just can't do anything with it.

Can I just restore a link somehow? Any advice is appreciated.

Hopefully this makes sense, I'm not too good w/ the lingo.

Thanks.


----------

